# TIP to 5-speed swap



## F3t1sh (Oct 17, 2008)

I understand that this is not the ideal swap and most people's opinion is to shell out for a 6-speed setup, fact of the matter is, there are a lot more 5-speeds in my area than 6-speeds. Our junkyards carry a lot more 2.8 B5s therefor parts are really cheap.
Has anyone ever done this and are most parts interchangeable?


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

Not interchangeable. 

The bellhousings don't even align up.


----------



## F3t1sh (Oct 17, 2008)

Ixomeneus said:


> Not interchangeable.
> 
> The bellhousings don't even align up.


That answers it! Thanks


----------

